
What’s cool about 27-degree beer at the fair - smacktoward
https://www.dmjuice.com/story/entertainment/2015/08/07/cool-degree-beer-fair/31311547/
======
vichu
Asahi has been doing this for years with their Super Dry Extra Cold
(-2°C≈27°F). Might not have caught on in the states, but I grabbed one of
these as early as 2016 in an Asahi brewery in Japan.

